# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  making wooden windows

## jed

hi all,
       i would like someone to tell me where i can get some detailed info on how to make a complete wooden window. i have had no luck and would greatly appreciate any advice.

----------


## Bloss

> hi all,
>        i would like someone to tell me where i can get some detailed info on how to make a complete wooden window. i have had no luck and would greatly appreciate any advice.

  My initial response is 'don't'. Search the forum as there have been some threads on this such as : http://www.renovateforum.com/showthr...=wooden+window and from our sister forum : http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...ad.php?t=49569 
If you are very well set up with a good workshop and tools and the knowledge required to build a window (but depends what you mean by a window . . . .) you probably wouldn't ask the question. I am not trying to be negative, but a timber window - one that has at least one opening section and is within a timber frame - is a fiddly and complex series of shapes and joints that requires specialist knowledge and hand or power tools to implement it. 
But there are joinery sites that will show you how if you are really keen. A better approach might be to tell you why you want to do so and what sort of window you are thinking of and members will give some advice (including go and buy one).  :2thumbsup:  This document gives a good overview of Windows (and stairs) - http://www.timberbuilding.arch.utas....d%20Stairs.pdf 
There are also DIY window kits - such as WR cedar ones from here: http://www.hardwarestore.net.au/DIY_...nents_kit.html but check to be sure that it really is cheaper.

----------


## irbrill

hi Jed,
 I too would like to know more on the subject, I have the book "make your own handcrafted doors and windows" and it sheds some light on it. what I'd like to know is it possible to get the router bits for the "cope and stick" joint with out cutting the tenon  off.
some one let me down a while ago and I had to make some fan lights up on the spot, I ended up running the ovolo profile and rebate, did a scrided/cope and stick joint and glued /batten scewed them together. they looked the part but was worried bout the joint. took about an hour and a half for 2.
does anyone have info on doing the gunstock joint on french doors? no one bothers these days with details like that 
Ian

----------


## journeyman Mick

If you do a search on the main forum in the "big stuff" section for windows and doors in NGR (or something similar) you _should_ :Rolleyes:  find a thread I started about making a bunch of windows. I haven't updated it because I've been too busy. 
Mick

----------


## irbrill

hi mick
did a search, but couldn't find it. maybe I was doing it wrong 
Ian

----------


## irbrill

found it

----------


## autogenous

If you are doing it for your own achievement and fun go for it. 
If your doing it to save money especially in dearer timber search/ring around for prices as it may end up the same price as purchasing the timber, components and DYI, especially at the moment.

----------


## stevo108

It's not that hard to do. don't let everyone discourage you. I've made all the windows for my house and if you have some idea what you are doing then you should be able to achieve it. 
I had all the glass already from old windows so i saved heaps. If you need to buy everything from scratch you might not save that much. Also you need tools- if you need to buy tools then you won't save money- but wil end up with a heap of tools which is good if you're going to use them later. 
The library might be a good place to look for books about how to make them.

----------

